# 87' Audi 5000CS Quattro Turbo $1500!!!



## nafwaf (Oct 3, 2006)

I have an Audi 5000CS Quattro Turbo. 5-speed manual transmission. Blue on Blue. Leather. Power Locks. Power Windows. Power Seats. Heated Driver Seat. Air Conditioning. Fog Lights. Sun Roof. Cd player.
About 255,000 miles on the car.
It comes with a new engine with only 80,000 or so miles on it.
Extra set of Audi rims.
Needs a tune up. But runs and drives.
I can e-mail pictures. Just send me your e-mail address.
ask any questions you want.


----------



## OLDsckool (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: 87' Audi 5000CS Quattro Turbo $1500!!! (nafwaf)*

So, what doesn't work? I've been meaning to visit some friends in Pocatello anyway. Is it up for a roadtrip or do I need a trailer?


----------



## jeff delaney (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: 87' Audi 5000CS Quattro Turbo $1500!!! (OLDsckool)*

Kevin need road trip partner,(and some parts claiming)


----------

